# N-UP print auch als gewöhnlicher User? [SOLVED]

## tomiondrums

Hi Leutz!

Da ich mich jetzt schon seit längerem um dieses lästige Problem herumtrickse, frag' ich mich, ob's nicht vielleicht, wie so oft hier jemanden gibt, der eine ganz simple Lösung dafür parat hätte: (Ich nehme an, daß es nicht allein mir so geht...) Wenn ich die KDE oder eines deren Programme als root starte und dann versuche etwas auszudrucken, so kann man in den Druckereinstellungen (zumindest beim Konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL (wird mit cups & foo2zjs betreiben)) festlegen, wieviele "Pages per Sheet" gedruckt werden sollen (1 / 2 / 4). Eben dieses Auswahlfeld ist, sofern man sich als nicht-root-User an der Sache versucht, disabled und der Wert bleibt ausgewählt, den man als root zuletzt gesetzt und gespeichert hatte. Die - bereits offensichtliche - Frage ist, wie man dem entgegenwirkt, d.h. was muß ich anstellen (ist das eine CUPS-Einstellungssache, ein Rechteproblem, fehlt mir eine Gruppenzugehörigkeit...?), daß ich dort auch als gewöhnlicher Benutzer was einstellen darf.

Vielen herzlichen Dank!

MfG

 tomLast edited by tomiondrums on Fri Feb 22, 2008 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Da ich mich jetzt schon seit längerem um dieses lästige Problem herumtrickse, frag' ich mich, ob's nicht vielleicht, wie so oft hier jemanden gibt, der eine ganz simple Lösung dafür parat hätte: (Ich nehme an, daß es nicht allein mir so geht...) Wenn ich die KDE oder eines deren Programme als root starte und dann versuche etwas auszudrucken, so kann man in den Druckereinstellungen (zumindest beim Konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL (wird mit cups & foo2zjs betreiben)) festlegen, wieviele "Pages per Sheet" gedruckt werden sollen (1 / 2 / 4).

 

Ein workaround wäre sich mit sudo zu beschäftigen und deinen User für bestimmte Applikationen zum "quasi"-root zu machen. Dann dürften die Druckeinstellungen die gleichen bleiben.

Aber mal im Ernst: Du startet doch hoffentlich nicht dein KDE als root?

----------

## tomiondrums

tja, das mit dem sudo is genau das, was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab... ist halt nicht sonderlich hübsch, jedemal, wenn man was zu drucken hat, damit rumpfriemeln zu müssen.

----------

## buggybunny

Mal aus Interesse:

Welche Applikationen startest du denn als root um was daraus ausdrucken zu können?

Ich nehme mal an, das du nicht sowas wie Browser oder OpenOffice meinst, richtig?

----------

## tomiondrums

kpdf, kwrite, kate, konqueror, ... egal was, is immer dasselbe Problem (die haben ja alle den gleichen Print-Dialog (wird ja von der KDE-API bereitgestellt))

Aber ich hab mittlerweile nochwas anderes rausgefunden:

Ich hab mir mal die anderen Nutzer im Netzwerk angesehen und es scheint so zu sein, als ob es nur bei meinem nicht funktionieren würde. Weil ich meine Benutzerprofile zentral halte (per NIS und NFS) und meins aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das älteste ist, könnte es vll. sein, daß da irgendwelche Altlasten im ~/.kde Verzeichnis dran schuld sind.

----------

## tomiondrums

Problem gelöst:

Man betrachte hierzu die Datei

```

~/.kde/share/config/kdeprintrc

```

Die sah bei mir so aus

```

[$Version]

update_info=kdeprintrc.upd:kde-3.1-toolbar

[General]

PrintSystem=lpdunix

ViewToolBar[$d]

[Jobs]

Size=550,250

```

Fehler ist das lpdunix. Hier müsste es stattdessen cups heißen!

Trotzdem danke allerseits!

----------

